# I smoked a great bowl today thanks to?



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Thought I'd start this off as a way of showing appreciation to those that take the time to gift us tobacco.

Me? I smoked a great bowl of SG Chocolate Flake today thanks to S_Vivo. Fine weather, birds in the trees & a superb pairing with Coopers Best Extra Stout. Thankyou Scott, I owe you a pleasurable hour my friend!




























Leven is goed mijn vrienden. :drinking:ipe:


----------



## RedZeppelin (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a nice smoking perch you have there. Looks very relaxing.

The stout looks pretty darn good too.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for starting this thread Warren, as it was sorely needed. As it is turning out, I will be adding to it quite frequently. 

And beautiful outdoor mancave, by the way!

p


----------



## VinCigars (Apr 15, 2010)

Suger Barrel followed by Nightcap with a french press black coffee, thanks Freestoke!. Both of these were part of newbie sampler trade with Jim.


----------



## VinCigars (Apr 15, 2010)

Tashaz, Great idea for a thread!


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice! I am LOVIN' the box of matches!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Courtesy of the inestimable Diodon Nepheligina -- Red Rapparee! That's a good smoke, eh? :tu


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice thread! I'm wondering what manner of beastie might come crawling/slithering out of the brush beside the porch, but man o' man does that look like a sweet spot to enjoy a smoke.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice idea, I smoked thanks to myself today but i have some gifted baccy still sitting around i need to sink into!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Dan Patriot Flake in MM Country Gentleman, sent by JJ User Name, part of his latest bombing run. Reminds me of Orlik Golden Sliced, but I'm still a noob.

Thanks, JJ!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Some froggy on the town thanks to Pete aka ouirknotamuzd aka The Herfabomber. In my dad's Comoy's bent bulldog from the mid-70's.










Thanks, Pete! :yo:


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

John Middleton Walnut thanks to DanR! This blend is absolutely at the top of my list.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

craig_o said:


> John Middleton Walnut thanks to DanR! This blend is absolutely at the top of my list.


My vote as the most underrated tobak on the planet.


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been waiting to place another tobacco order for a month or so now (more EMP! Scottish Mix! Samual Gawith Everything!), but it's just getting harder the more blends I sample. Poor me.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

craig_o said:


> I've been waiting to place another tobacco order for a month or so now (more EMP! Scottish Mix! Samual Gawith Everything!), but it's just getting harder the more blends I sample. Poor me.


LOL! It doesn't get harder, the order just gets bigger! :biggrin1:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

craig_o said:


> I've been waiting to place another tobacco order for a month or so now (more EMP! Scottish Mix! Samual Gawith Everything!), but it's just getting harder the more blends I sample. Poor me.


At least now you won't have to pay for shipping. :biggrin:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Zfog. He hit me with some 1792 a while back that rumour has it was dated in 2008. An awesome bowl that I enjoyed in the utmost. :bowdown:

Meanwhile Tash had a bowl of Irish Cream, smoked in one of the really cool "Holmes & Watson" meers that Ron Shuckins gifted her.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Double whammy for me tonight. I'm smoking a bowl of lancer slices that I received from CWL in my McCarter Pipe, which is made by our very own CaptainEnormous. It smokes like a champ!!!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

For my third pipe of the day...*STONEHAVEN*! My last bowl. sigh. Vintage 2004, sent to me moons ago by Mister Moo. Lots of white crystals. sigh. I have chosen the venerable Sasieni Two Dot, which seems to be performing with its standard reliability. I decided to rub it out completely, getting away from my lazy musketballing for a change. And this stuff is just dandy, I must say. The Two Dot was the perfect choice of implements. ipe: (Thanks, Dan!)


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

I smoked my first bowl of Stonehaven last night thanks to CWL! It was pretty good, but different. The end of the bowl was actually way better than the beginning. I'll have to sample more and see if it grows on me. :lol:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Sather (Mycroft Holmes) sent me a sample of Frog Morton the other day and I gave it a shot this morning. Very nice! I've never had any of the Frog Morton series, so it expanded both my resume and cellar. Thanks, Sather, A most enjoyable smoke! :tu


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

And here we are with a Bari Dana and some Sail Aromatic. Maybe this stuff was meant to be smoked in Danish pipes only, but it sure is good! :tu Over twenty years old, according to Scotch (Troutman22)! Oldest tobacco I ever smoked by FAR!! (That alone would make it worth reporting -- gotta fill in the "Your oldest tobacco" thread on the reviews forum!!). Don't think I ever smoked this back when I would have, in college. Had some of the Sail Yellow, but not the aromatic.
Maybe it's just the age, but if it is, it definitely makes me a believer in aging! Somehow I don't think the new Sail Aromatic is this good.

Excellent, Scotch!! Thanks a ton! :smile:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

freestoke said:


> And here we are with a Bari Dana and some Sail* Aromatic*.


Oops -- Sail *Green*! :brick:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Three Blind Moose thanks to freestoke!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad to hear you enjoyed the Frog. It's definitely one of my "go to" smokes.


freestoke said:


> Sather (Mycroft Holmes) sent me a sample of Frog Morton the other day and I gave it a shot this morning. Very nice! I've never had any of the Frog Morton series, so it expanded both my resume and cellar. Thanks, Sather, A most enjoyable smoke! :tu


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

I too just enjoyed a pipe of Three Blind Moose thanks to our good friend Jim. Thanks again man, thats quality stuff.



Troutman22 said:


> Three Blind Moose thanks to freestoke!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Last night, I smoked a bowl of BBF, an unexpected bonus inclusion from a trade with Diodon Nepheligina a ways back. Just fabulous! I haven't seen him around since shortly after that. I sent him email per his vcard, but never got an answer, so I'm a bit worried. Anybody run across him on another forum perhaps?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I was craving something spicy to smoke tonight, and as I was digging around the tobaco cabinet I came across a sample of HH Acadian Perique that Mycroft Holmes (Sather) sent me recently. The moisture content seemed about right, so I decided to fire it up. This is my first bowl of this blend, and I have to admit that I was a little nervous about it having too much Perique, but it's really hitting the spot. It has a very fresh, natural tobacco flavor at the base and a nice black pepper spice that you'd expect from the Perique. Thanks Sather!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Dan, 
Glad to hear you enjoyed the HH Acadian Perique. When i first had it, I too was a bit worried about it maybe having too much Perique, but after smoking a few bowls, i can safely say that it has just the right amount for my tastes. Also, I wanted to let you know that I have been smoking that Tankard almost religiously over the past week and I gotta say, I really love it. That pipe does wonders with flake blends (which usually tend to die out in my other pipes.) 
Thanks again so much the amazing bomb, Dan. You are truly one of the most generous guys on this forum, and are officially a legend in my book!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Boswells Best thanks to Hambone1. Mellow and mild - GF likes the smell. Winner.

Booya - 500th post.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

The bowl is packed and I'm ready for my first bowl of SG Medium Virginia Flake, thanks to Coffee-Cup. This one's been on my 'to try' list almost since the beginning, so hit or miss, it'll be nice to cross one off my list. Not too many left...


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm still working my way thru the NST samples sent by Mata777. Last night was a very pleasant bowl of Solani Mystery X. The fun aspect of this phase is that I have no expectations or benchmarks for anything I smoke.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Andrew, aka szyzk, sent me a sample of Ogden Walnut a while back as part of the payload of a devastating bomb. I'm burning some now in the FourDot pot. Really fine tobacco this! Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm enjoying a bowl of Sail Aromatic with more than 20 years age on it with a big thank you to Scotch (troutman22) for the giant sample. Not only that, but he gifted me a few other tobaccos too, including a whole tin of the 2011 IPSD blend that I can't wait to try. Thanks Scotch!!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> I'm enjoying a bowl of Sail Aromatic with more than 20 years age on it with a big thank you to Scotch (troutman22) for the giant sample.


Double thanks, Scotch! I had polished off the other sample he sent me and it's super nice to have more SA to smoke! :smile:


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

i just finished a huge bowl of mac B VA flake thanks to Tashaz... and later on i think i will smoke some frog morton also thanks to Tashaz lol


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Andrew (Szyzk) sent me a seriously destructive bomb a while back. This morning, some 1998 vintage Capstan *flake* peeked out from the rubble, so I decided to give it go. Really interesting stuff! I think it's Navy Cut Full or Medium or Original, but I'm not sure. I don't even know if they still make it, for that matter! :dunno: Certainly the thinnest flake I've run into yet, rubbing out to a fine shag almost like Five Brothers. I don't know whether it's the extreme antiquity of this flake or part of the European Tobacco Conspiracy to keep the best tobaccos off our shelves, but it smokes just great!

Thanks, Andrew! :tu


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Andrew (Szyzk) sent me a seriously destructive bomb a while back. This morning, some 1998 vintage Capstan *flake* peeked out from the rubble, so I decided to give it go. Really interesting stuff! I think it's Navy Cut Full or Medium or Original, but I'm not sure. I don't even know if they still make it, for that matter! :dunno: Certainly the thinnest flake I've run into yet, rubbing out to a fine shag almost like Five Brothers. I don't know whether it's the extreme antiquity of this flake or part of the European Tobacco Conspiracy to keep the best tobaccos off our shelves, but it smokes just great!
> 
> Thanks, Andrew! :tu


If you don't mind paying UK taxes, Shipping from the UK etc, it is still available. It costs a LOT. https://mrsnuff.com/store/capstans-....html?osCsid=e8c1a9f1a43493f51174681b3b797bb3


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> If you don't mind paying UK taxes, Shipping from the UK etc, it is still available. It costs a LOT. https://mrsnuff.com/store/capstans-....html?osCsid=e8c1a9f1a43493f51174681b3b797bb3


$190 per lb. I am REALLY enjoying this now, Andrew! (Do Mason jars come combination lock lids?)


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sugar Barrel thanks to Freestoke - KK thanks to DanR - Irish Flake thanks to Hambone1. You guys all rock!


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

(Actually not today but a few days ago but never mind)

Thank you Shuckins from an overwhelming generous trade - To celebrate an unexpected promotion I decided to dig into the cellar and open a tin, after much internal debate, Briar Fox.
Yummy sweet pure virginian tobacco taste, from the stained paper inside the can I suspect there was some decent age on this baccy and the dottle was like smoking tobacco treacle. Not sure why it's called a crumble cake, the big piece in my can is as hard as plug and looks so tasty.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I broke out the sample of Sweet Rum Twist sent my way by Clifford, and to my surprise, it's a nice, flavorful smoke. I'll have to get more of this, but right now, I think I have to crash...


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I just finished sampling my stash of Boswell tobacco that Hambone1 sent me. All of them are decent but I think I like Pipers Pleasure the best.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Smoke the last of the 1998 Capstan that Andrew sent me last night. Good stuff, Andrew! (Figured I'd better finish it up before it went bad.)


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I owe Mikebjrtx a big thanks for the past few nights. Yesterday I finished off the sample of Dark Star that he sent to me in a bomb (wonderful smoke!), so tonight I opened up the English Stout that he sent in a follow up bomb a few days later (he's ruthless folks).

I've been curious about this blend for a while, but I've been waiting for the weather to cool off a bit. It's very pleasant out tonight, so I'm giving it a whirl right now. I'm quite impressed. It's a very dark tobacco and has a ton of Latakia, but it's blended perfectly to have just the right amount if sweetness to balance it all out. I think its aptly named, because this reminds me of how a stout ale should be dark and bitter, but have just the right amount of sweetness to keep you coming back for more. 

I will buy more of this, especially for the upcoming winter nights - this will be a perfect cold weather smoke. Thanks Mike!


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

LTF in my MM Missouri Pride, thanks to a very generous MarkC! I don't get it. I had a post count of about 7 when he sent me the LTF, and he sent enough where I still have a good amount left, even after all of these smokes! I appreciate his taking the risk by giving a newbie such as myself so much. He definitely helped me become a devoted piper, and an even more devoted member of this forum!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Shortcut to Mushrooms this morning with my coffee thanks to TommyTree.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Billy Budd thanks to a smoke bomb from Monty the Mooch. Probably better smoke after dinner, outside but I could not wait.

Now that this bowl has finished, I have an urge to drink a few beers, put something on the BBQ and smoke another bowl.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Now that this bowl has finished, I have an urge to drink a few beers, put something on the BBQ and smoke another bowl.


That sounds like a great plan!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Half a bowl of Cornell and Diehl Morning Bayou thanks to mata777. Great flavor but I had to put it down after half the bowl. The world was spinning before my eyes so I stumbled inside and grabbed a piece of chocolate I keep on hand for such occaisions. I'll finish it tonight.


----------



## johncorosz (Oct 20, 2012)

A member on another forum sent me some "University Flake" and "Peterson's 2012 Christmas Blend". I loaded a big bowl of University Flake mixed with Scented Brown Flake and was very impressed by the complex flavors. The nicotine level was perfect for morning smoking and then I had a bowl of GL Pease "Early Morning mixed with KAJUN KAKE" and pf course that made the morning complete with my standard 6 shot Americano at Starbucks.

From there I was off to the local B&M (Local tobacco retailer) where I picked up a 3rd Nording Giant Freehand Sitter and a few tins of baccy. I seem to be leaning towards Perique blended tobacco for the mornings as I already have some serious sweet goodies in the aromatics department. I had a great time wheeling and dealing with the owner and arguing with the tobacconist over what is or is not a great blend for all day smoking when you love aromatic tobacco. He insisted that "Latikia" was the way to go for all day smoking and I laughed as only the "old farts" feel that way and all of the young smokers (liek myself) avoid that as an all day smoke. Sadly the old bastards only listen to themselves and not the actual customers who buy from them.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Billy Budd thanks to a smoke bomb from Monty the Mooch. Probably better smoke after dinner, outside but I could not wait.
> 
> Now that this bowl has finished, I have an urge to drink a few beers, put something on the BBQ and smoke another bowl.


LOL. Sweet! I had forgotten about that little redirect.  Glad you liked it!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Ur qbar tbbq sre ln, Cvytehz. 
:lol:

And I'm smokin' some 56 year old PA, thanks to Dan! :tu


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Ur qbar tbbq sre ln, Cvytehz.
> :lol:
> 
> And I'm smokin' some 56 year old PA, thanks to Dan! :tu


Translated "He done good fer ya, Pilgrum. "


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Davidoff Blue Mixture in a MM Diplomat, thanks to Dr. Plume.

And......it was good stuff - thank you sir!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Angler's Dream thanks to a bomb from longburn. Liked it so much I bought a 14oz "tin" of it. Watched it snow in the mountains while I enjoyed the smooth flavor with a cup of Dunkin Donuts Hazelnut coffee (thanks to a "goodie bomb" from the wife).

So far this has been the only 'baccy that I've been able to smoke all the way down without a dozen or so relights. Thanks Carl!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Two people get credit tonight. I'm smoking a tasty bowl of McClelland's Black Woods Flake, bombed by Tommytree, in a great smoking, handy little Grabow, bombed by Fuzzy. Thank you gentlemen!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like you've got the trifecta going there Josh. Briar, baccy and brew!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Looks like you've got the trifecta going there Josh. Briar, baccy and brew!


Indeed! It's a good night!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Finishing the night with a bowl of Half & Half, also from Tommy, in a Drimaster from Tyler.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Revisiting Haddo's Delight tonight, dryer and in a different pipe. Much better this time! Thanks RJ Puffs!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Revisiting Haddo's Delight tonight, dryer and in a different pipe. Much better this time! Thanks RJ Puffs!


And I achieved 2 firsts! No gurgle and no dottle! Just sufficiently incinerated ash in the bottom of the Grabow! :woohoo:


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Awsome!

It's nice when it all comes together.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

johncorosz said:


> I laughed as only the "old farts" feel that way and all of the young smokers (liek myself) avoid that as an all day smoke. Sadly the old bastards only listen to themselves and not the actual customers who buy from them.


There once was an old bull and a young bull standing in a field grazing. They spotted a herd of young heifers in the adjoining field. "Hey!" says the young bull, "Let's run down and f*** one of those cows!". "No." says the old bull. "Let's walk down and f*** them ALL."

Laugh at the old farts if you like...

(I was redacted - how funny)


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

A bowl of Sail Green, courtesy of Scotch! :smile:


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

FVF thanks to Mike of Mikebjrtx fame. I smoked a couple of bowls of the FVF he sent me when I first got it, but wanted to save some for when my palate developed more. I did not regret that decision! Thanks again, Mike!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

C & D Proper English thanks to Mr. Paul Bunn.

Thanks Bunno!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

scottw said:


> C & D Proper English thanks to Mr. Paul Bunn.
> 
> Thanks Bunno!


I haven't had the C&D Proper English, but if it's anything like the Peter Stokkebye Proper English it has to be good stuff!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Just smoked a great bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced from Troutman22. This had about 4 years of age on it and was great! So much so I put a review of it up. Thanks Brother!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Annnnnd I'm back  Just smoked an awesome bowl of Penzance from Joe(Sweater88 ). Posted up a review of this one as well. Many thanks Joe!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, not tonight, but last night I finished off the tin of Virginia Woods I received from R.J. Puffs in the pipe lotto. Another winner from my guru!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Been hitting some grey havens thanks to mcgreggor57


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Just started a bowl of Luxury Bullseye Flake that was sent to me by wallbright, in a pipe that was also sent to me by wallbright. Thanks, Tyler!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

AStateJB said:


> Just started a bowl of Luxury Bullseye Flake that was sent to me by wallbright, in a pipe that was also sent to me by wallbright. Thanks, Tyler!


Nice! Gotta like that combination. :thumb:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Enjoying some McClelland Dark Navy Flake, vintage 1993, thanks to Freestoke. It's really nice and rich. I am sure the nearly 20 years aging helps!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm working on some McClelland 5100 Red Cake from RJPuffs.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Glad you like it, Dan! :smile: I'm going to have a thank-you bowl back at you -- 1956 Prince Albert! p


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Two bowls actually - thanks to Dr. Plume! Tobacco of the month - Anni Kake - is a great VaPer!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> Two bowls actually - thanks to Dr. Plume! Tobacco of the month - Anni Kake - is a great VaPer!


Glad you like it one of my favs.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Just smoked a great bowl of Holiday Spirit 2012 thanks to Pete (BigSarge)! Thanks Pete!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Had a sample of pembroke lying around from my last trade with desertlifter. Curiosity killed the cat you know? Great bowl from a great botl.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Just had a bowl of Villiger 1888 Cocktail Hour thanks to TanZ2005, who noticed my question about the brand and sent me a sample. Wrapped in other samples for protection. Then placed in a container made of tobacco samples...well, you get the idea. Anyway, the Cocktail Hour...

A fascinating blend, it has an odd taste that I've never encountered before, but one that is unmistakeably Virginia. It's as if the grassy 'aftertaste' has gone sour, giving it a flavor that at first impression seems to indicate an oriental additive, is actually part of the Virginia. It's very unusual, and I'd recommend that Virginia lovers give it a shot; it's an unusual approach in a crowded field. In all honesty, I'm not sure I like it, but more testing will tell. One word of caution: this is one of those Virginias that you have to approach as a slow, smouldering bowl, or the flavor will fade away completely.

Thanks, James!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Finishing up the sample of House of Lords James sent. It's nice; if had any interest in adding another balkan to my cellar, I could see buying more.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Dr. Plume said:


> Had a sample of pembroke lying around from my last trade with desertlifter. Curiosity killed the cat you know? Great bowl from a great botl.


Thanks, and lovely isn't it?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Having my first ever bowl of Gawith, Hoggarth Best Brown #2 , from a tin received from Imperial Stout in the pipe lotto about a year ago. Very nice, heavier than Bright CR Flake, with about the same level of lakeland (ie., not much).


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> Thanks, and lovely isn't it?


Sure is!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Having my first ever bowl of Gawith, Hoggarth Best Brown #2 , from a tin received from Imperial Stout in the pipe lotto about a year ago. Very nice, heavier than Bright CR Flake, with about the same level of lakeland (ie., not much).


To my mind it is the perfect "simple" Lakeland.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Finishing up the sample of House of Lords James sent. It's nice; if had any interest in adding another balkan to my cellar, I could see buying more.


House of what? We understand that this was sent by the Lords James (name dropper...), but what's the full name of the blend. A word or two seems to have been ommited.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

steinr1 said:


> House of what? We understand that this was sent by the Lords James (name dropper...), but what's the full name of the blend. A word or two seems to have been ommited.


That would be Hearth and Home House of Lords, blended by Russ Oulette of Pipes and Cigars.com. Oh, I'm slow this morning. Just got it.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Enjoyed a great bowl of Squadron Leader thanks to Jerry! @veteranvmb


----------



## Torque (Mar 10, 2013)

A bowl of GL Pease Cairo courtesy of MarkC. A nice tasting blend with a decent-ish nicotine level.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have been knocking back some Christmas Cheer 2012 and Holiday Spirit 2012 from Longer Ash. Thanks brother!


----------

